# Faidley's Crab Cakes



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

Faidley's Crab Cakes 

1/2 c mayonnaise 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1 T Dijon mustard 
1 T worcestershire sauce 
1/2 t hot sauce 
1 pound fresh lump crabmeat,drained 
1 c crushed saltines(about 20 crackers) 

Stir together the first 5 ingredients, and fold in the crabmeat and saltines. Let stand for 3 minutes. Shape into 8 patties. I used an 1/3 c to measure with. Place on a wax paper lined baking sheet, cover and chill for 1 hour. Fry on each side for about 3-4 minutes, in a little bit of oil. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## amber (Jan 8, 2006)

I love crab cakes.  I make a roasted corn, and red pepper salsa to put on top of them.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh YUM!  Here I live in the best Crab country in the world and though I love 'em I've never made 'em!  Gonna have to try this one!  

Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Jan 9, 2006)

I love crab cakes and the name Faidley.  Is that someone's first name?  Even better.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 9, 2006)

Faidley's is in Baltimore.

The place is not fancy at all, as I recall we stood to eat the crab cakes.  And they did have a raw bar.

But the crab cakes are very good.

And we live in crab country and believe me everyone has their own favorite recipe.

Might head back to Baltimore just for another taste of those suckers.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2006)

aunt dot, I like not fancy.

I live nearish to Ballemore (will they call me "hon"?)

I live in the same general area as you, so I know about everyone's "authentic" recipe

Will have to try this place.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 10, 2006)

You are very welcome Mudbug.

As I remember there was no place to sit in the place, but the crab cakes were good.

Maybe someone should start a thread on crab cake recipes.  Although around here people could come to blows over the things. People try not to talk about them.  We want to be friends.

I am not sure I have seen a food about which people have such strong, and varying, opinions.

Remember a fella I used to know whose wife was a local teacher, and a student, the son of a local restaurant owner, would tell her when crab cakes were on the menu. They swooned over them.

We tried them once, anticipating nothing more than absolute ambrosia.

BLECHHH, BLECHHH, a thousand times BLECHHH.

A waste of lump crab meat that should be punishable by hard time.

Have heard about Faidley's crab cakes for a number of years, and we enjoyed them.

But that was just us.

I feel that crab cakes are just too difficult an issue for the gentle people on this website.

But if you do go to Findlay's place, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I feel that crab cakes are just too difficult an issue for the gentle people on this website.


 
I have to agree that normally normal people around here can get quite fierce about this!  The opposition is just too well organized and well funded for civilized discourse.

I'm not much of a crab-cake maker, but an enthusiastic eater of said cakes.  It's quite fun to sample the various versions that are advertised as the best down-home etc. recipe.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 10, 2006)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Oh YUM! Here I live in the best Crab country in the world ...


I have to agree with you Linda, having just moved from your neck of the woods. The one goal over Christmas (when we flew back to see family and make a trip to the coast) was to eat ourselves sick on Dungeness - which we accomplished.
However, now that we are truly landlocked, this looks like a really good way to still get the great flavor but choke down a little of the canned stuff.
Thanks for sharing - I'm going to add it to the home menu for the weekend!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 10, 2006)

auntdot and mudbug, I live so near the chesapeake, I go out on the back porch and whistle and them crabs come running in for dinner and jump right in my boiler!
Give me a crabcake and a Natty Boh, hon!  How about them O's?!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

that sounds delicious!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> auntdot and mudbug, I live so near the chesapeake, I go out on the back porch and whistle and them crabs come running in for dinner and jump right in my boiler!
> Give me a crabcake and a Natty Boh, hon! How about them O's?!


 
OK, Robo - I am officially jealous, hon.  Got any Old Bay?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Barb, I don't have crabmeat here but I bet good old northern pike would taste great instead of the crb. Sure will try it.


----------

